# Maple wood source?



## Woodchipper (Sep 11, 2022)

We have a bowling alley in town. I was thinking of asking for a couple of pins that are beyond use. Anyone used them for blanks? I'm thinking the pins are a hard maple.
Joke: What is the quietest place in town? Bowling alley, you can hear a pin drop!


----------



## Fine Engineer (Sep 11, 2022)

That's a good idea. Bowling pins have a defined lifespan, so they are discarding them all the time. Might be a bit difficult to machine, but you could do a COA for the type of pin, or the bowling ally that they came from as an added attraction.  Wood with a story.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 11, 2022)

For a story or a challenge it would be interesting. I would think maple in the lumber form would be pretty easy to find where you are at. Readily available at local mills, here.


----------



## jjjaworski (Sep 11, 2022)

I have turned a couple in the past.
Things I found out :
The plastic exterior does turn off fairly easy.
The interior block of the glue-up has holes to help weight the pins


----------



## woodwzrd (Sep 12, 2022)

A guy that I work with recently acquired a box of old bowling pins and as he started cutting some of them he found that they were all hollow.


----------



## Ray-CA (Sep 22, 2022)

I used to grab old pins from our local alley for targets.  You'd be surprised at how hard they are to knock off a table!


----------

